# Grundeln als Köderfisch



## niersfischer93 (27. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befische die Niers am Niederrhein und bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. In letzter Zeit versuche ich mein Glück häufiger mit der Ansitzangelei auf Hecht und Zander. Da mir meist die Zeit fehlt Maden zu kaufen und Köderfische zu stippen, fange ich mir mit der Dropshotmontage und Wurm einige Grundeln und kleine Barsche. Und was soll ich sagen, die Grundel wird, egal wie ich sie auch anbiete, einfach nur ignoriert #c. Andere Angler in der Nähe fangen in der gleichen Zeit auf Rotauge häufig mehrere Zander, während ich auf Grundel nicht den kleinsten Zupfer verzeichnen kann. Ich habe mich auch schon mit einigen Anglern unterhalten und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie auf Grundel noch nichts gefangen haben und gefrorene Rotaugen einer frischen Grundel zu bevorzugen sind.
Habt ihr in euren Gewässern vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil!

niersfischer93


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Würde bei uns am MLK immer Grundeln allen anderen Köfis vorziehen...gefrorenen im Sommer sowieso, denn die sind ruckzuck viel zu weich und unattraktiv.
Auf Grundel hab ich bisher gut gefangen, kann mich nicht beklagen.
Ein weiterer Grund sind Wollis die es hier reichlich gibt und jeden Weißfisch die Weichteile rausknabbern.
An Grundeln gehen sie nicht ran, da haben Räuber auch die Chancr den Köder zu finden.
In der Elbe ist das wieder anders, da werden auch Grundeln ruckzuck zerlegt.
Da muß man halt mit Auftriebskörpern arbeiten.



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Selber Spinnfischer, höre von den Ansitzern bei uns (Neckar) aber auch, dass Grundeln der Topp-Köfi geworden sind.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Alles ein Frage der Zeit, die die Grundeln schon im Revier vorkommen. Je länger, desto besser werden sie als Nahrung angenommen.


----------



## niersfischer93 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Ok, danke für die Antworten. Dann werde ich meine Zeit wieder mit dem Spinnfischen verbringen, bis die Grundel die heimischen Futterfische verdrängt hat. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mit den Zandern


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Das wird nur nicht passieren, daß die Grundel alle anderen potenziellen Futterfische verdrängt.
Wie auch, die Grundel bleibt am Boden auf den Steinen, andere Fische sind in komplett anderen Wasserschichten vorzufinden.

Wer nicht probiert, fängt auch nix.


----------



## Slick (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Vor  2 Jahren tat sich auch Grundel nichts und jetzt sieht es so aus am Main.

Grundel kopflos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Da hat die süße kleine Grundel doch was Gutes an sich


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

schmecken tun die auch noch ;.))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Jaja Thomas, kannst sie gern kiloweise wechknabbern, aber mir kommt nicht nochmal ne Grundel in Herdnähe.
Da ess ich eher freiwillig den modrigsten Karpfen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

grins - in was für Brühe angelst Du denn??


----------



## Slick (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Grundeln verwerten wäre mir zu viel Arbeit,aber als Köderfisch ok.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - in was für Brühe angelst Du denn??


Momentan am MLK. Kenne aber nen 6ha Tümpel der voll ist mit Schuppis. Da kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr hin.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (29. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Ich hab bisher einen Hecht auf Grundel gefangen. Ansonsten blieben sie im Gegensatz zu kleinen Rotaugen oder Ukelei eher unberührt. Aale voller Grundeln habe ich zwar schon ausgenommen, allerdings bleibt beim Aal der Wurm für mich der Topköder.


----------



## niersfischer93 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Also mal ne kleine Rückmeldung. Ich war am Dienstag Abend kurz mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Nachdem ich eine Stelle ausgiebig mit nahezu meinem gesamten Ködersortiment durchpflügt habe (ohne Biss natürlich |rolleyes) habe ich mich auf die Brücke gestellt und dabei zugesehen, wie sich mehrere Barsche 20cm+ über die Grundeln hergemacht haben. Also scheinen sie den Biestern gegenüber ja nicht abgeneigt zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Glaub ich gerne.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Ich sags ja, fang dir ne Grundel und benutz sie als KöFi.

Das geht auch am Dropshot :g


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Genau das ist ja mein Problem :q. Ich habe in letzter Zeit fast nur Grundeln als Köderfisch genommen. An der Laufbleimontage, Dropshot und an der Pose. Kein Zupfer #t


----------



## MikeHawk (1. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Ich habe ebenfalls noch nie einen Fisch auf Grundel gefangen!


Wenn ich Ansitze habe ich 2 Ruten mit Köfi und bisher bissen ALLE Fische auf die mit Weissfisch (Rotauge, Schneider etc) beköderte Rute.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Hängt vielleicht auch vom Gewässer ab, wie stark der Grundelbestand dort ist.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (2. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Rhein...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Da geht sicher was auf Grundel, so häufig wie die im Rhein vorkommen.

Bei uns am MLK hab ich zb die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Grundeln schon gern genommen werden, die Präsentation aber nicht ganz unwichtig dabei ist, ob es nen Biss gibt odet nichts passiert.
Die Größe der Grundel ist dabei nichtmal so wichtig gewesen, ich hab auch gute 60+ Zander auf 5cm Grundeln gefangen.
Was dabei wichtig war, das ich der Grundel den Kopf abtrenne.
Als komplette Grundel hatte ich wenns hoch kommt, vielleicht 3-4 Bisse, ohne Kopf über 30 Zander über Mindestmaß.

Ich hab auch mit kompletter Grundel angefangen, erst nur aus Verlegenheit, weil mir die Wollis jeden Weißfisch aufschlitzten.
Nach mehreren Ansitzen zeigte sich, im MLK gehen die Wollis quasi nie an Grundeln.
Bisse hatte ich allerdings auch erstmal nicht.
Wenn man sich aber mal ne Grundel anschaut, wird man schnell merken, daß die sich auf und zwischen den Steinen verdammt gut tarnen.
Von daher dachte ich mir, mach den Köder besser sichtbar für Räuber..das Fleisch ist ja eh weiß, also mal kopflos anbieten.
Dadurch treten ja auch noch Düfte aus.
Und so fing ich sehr konstant die ersten Ansitze immer mal einen Zander. Oftmals hatte ich die 2. Rute dabei mit ganzer Grundel beködert, Bisse darauf waren aber selten.

Von daher bin ich bei “kopflos“ geblieben.
Hinzukommt, das ich auch öfter mal nen Bisd erst nach 4 und mehr Stunden hatte.
Auch das hat möglw. etwas mit der Hautfarbe der Grundel zu tun.
Wenn eine Grundel tot ist, verliert die Haut recht zügig ihre dunkle Pigmentfarbe, der Fisch wird sehr hell und ähnelt farblich sehr einem Kaulbarsch. Gut möglich das dies für Räuber interessanter ist wie ne frische dunkelfarbene.
Bei großen Quappen kann man ähnliches beobachten, die verlieren auch schnell die Pigmente und werden schnell hell.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Spannende Begründung - danke dafür!!


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (15. September 2017)

*AW: Grundeln als Köderfisch*

Ich habe im Threat "geköpfte Grundeln" etwas gepostet, was auch hier rein passt.
Wenn Thomas das hier reinkopieren könnte?


----------

